# line level inputs



## All4one (Dec 25, 2012)

I just bought an ION ilp not so much for the ability to copy LP's to other formats but since I wanted a turntable I saw this one and decided to get it. It is telling me to connect the outputs from the table to LINE LEVEL inputs on my reciever/amp. I only have one set of inputs on the amp how do I know if they are correct,since the label just says PHONE input?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From the manual:

Note: To listen to a record while it's playing, listen through your computer's speakers, or connect iLP's
RCA outputs to a stereo system or powered speakers. *Do not connect them to phono-level inputs*; iLP's RCA outputs are line-level and could damage a device with phono-level inputs.

You need to find out if the PHONE input on your receiver is a Phono input, if it is you can not use the ION iLP with that specific input.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

All4one said:


> I just bought an ION ilp not so much for the ability to copy LP's to other formats but since I wanted a turntable I saw this one and decided to get it. It is telling me to connect the outputs from the table to LINE LEVEL inputs on my reciever/amp. I only have one set of inputs on the amp how do I know if they are correct,since the label just says PHONE input?


You may plug your ION into any input, other than one that says Phono. So, AUX, CD, Tuner, Tape, etc... The difference from the phono input is a standard turntable only has about 50mv output, so it must be amplified to about 250mv to match the level of your typical CD, tuner or the like. Your ION has its own built in amplification to achieve this.


----------



## All4one (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the INPUT [haha] That is what I thought and a friend told me but I wanted to hear it from a 3rd voice. Thanks again


----------

